# Differences in Graco Lines



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a Graco, but it's a little frustrating because it seems like every store has their own 'model'. It looks like the same machine can be found as...

TRADEWORKS 170 - SW
Graco Magnum LTS 17 - Lowes
Graco Magnum X7 - HD

I believe these are all the same unit...but are they? If they're not, what are the differences between the models? Why does Graco do this? 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

Graco does it because it makes them money, they are all the same guts of a machine, just a little different packaging.........If you are a novice with a sprayer do yourself a favor and buy your pump at Sherwin Williams, they will show you how to set it up and give you pointers and troubleshooting if you need it........The guy at HD or Lowes that sold you the machine today will be in lawn and garden tomorrow!


----------

